# Engine bucking/rev -limiting



## isb360 (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi,

My Stanza has been intermittently bucking above approximately 2500-3000rpm (no tach on my car). Symptom is: you are accelerating or just driving and if the rpm gets above a certain threshhold, it starts bucking like it's hitting some kind of hard rev limiter. Back off of that rpm and the car runs fine. Immediate solutions are to either a) short-shift the car to keep rpm's down or b) shut off the car and start it back up again and the problem seems to go away (temporarily)

This happened a lot last fall, not at all over the winter, and is starting to happen again. We had a lot of rain lately, but not sure if that is causing or influencing this at all.

I have heard rumors in the past of there being some sort of speed sensor on transmission that might go bad (doesn't make a lot of sense to me...need more info), or possibly that there is some code in the ECM that has been set, needs to be re-set.

I've run into another Stanza owner with same problem and his solution was to perpetually short-shift and drive real slow on the highway -- not an option for me  

Thoughts, ideas? Macc? Weigh in on this one, please!

Otherwise, car runs like a champ.

Thanks
Tim


----------

